# Watsonville Crit pics



## jorgemonkey (Jun 23, 2006)

Anyone else able to make it to the crit? I was reminded in the last lap why I'm too chicken to ride my road bike with large groups at fast speeds  

More pics on the blog.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Very cool!!! That first one looks like it not only going to hurt but be expensive too!
;o)


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

That's an awesome pre-crash pic. There's gotta be a better choice than that, or is that just instinctive? Those wrists are going to hurt! And that blue guy sans bike, looks like a fan that just wandered onto the road.


----------



## jorgemonkey (Jun 23, 2006)

What happened (from what I could tell) this was the start of the bell lap. The guy in blue was in the lead group and crashed. He got up quickly and tried to run out of the way but slipped. That started a little chain reaction of people crashing. I think he ended up pretty much rolling, since the next couple images show him rolling head over heels.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

I thought that guy flatted and crashed. I didn't see the guy in blue


----------



## jorgemonkey (Jun 23, 2006)

In the image here, there is a foot on the ground from someone running. Thats the guy that crashed first, he's in the process of trying to get out of the way.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

jorgemonkey said:


> In the image here, there is a foot on the ground from someone running. Thats the guy that crashed first, he's in the process of trying to get out of the way.







He got hooked.


----------

